# haut et fort



## Eva Maria

Pues no logro encontrar el equivalente en castellano de la expresión _haut et fort._

Contexte:

- Il est un paradoxe chez les Occidentales de ces années 1900, qui se proclament haut et fort des adeptes du bouddhisme...

He pensado en traducirlo como _a los cuatro vientos _y hasta he barajado la posibilidad de _a voz en grito._

Intento:

- Es una paradoja de las mujeres occidentales de estos años de 1900 que proclamaran a los cuatro vientos ser adeptas al budismo...

Avez-vous des autres idées?

EM


----------



## Namarne

¿Qué tal: _bien alto_? 
O: _en voz (bien) alta_. 
(A mí me gusta _a los cuatro vientos,_ de todos modos, aunque quizá es un pelín más intenso que el original.)


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Eva


La expresión más acorde que yo encuentro con el original sería *alto y claro. *

Decir algo alto y claro es decirlo (como sabes) públicamente, de forma manifiesta, "_a las claras_".

Además, el tema del que trata, sobre las mujeres, me recuerda algo...(fíjate en los dibujos de arriba a la izquierda, parece que están gritándolo _a los cuatro vientos_ )

Un saludo


----------



## yserien

Coincido con Txime.hablar alto y claro. O sea en alta voz y con claridad para que pueda ser entendido por todo el mundo.
En francés se juega de buen  grado con este tipo de expresiones. ?Conocéis "pendez-lui haut et court" ?Ahorcarle alto y corto. A bastante altura con una cuerda corta.
Parece ser que Francia fue el país occidental en donde primero y con más fuerza se implantaron las enseñanzas del budismo traídas del Japón.

*Erreur médicale : en parler haut et fort(Google)
*


----------



## YaniraTfe

Eva Maria said:


> Pues no logro encontrar el equivalente en castellano de la expresión _haut et fort._
> 
> Contexte:
> 
> - Il est un paradoxe chez les Occidentales de ces années 1900, qui se proclament haut et fort des adeptes du bouddhisme...
> 
> He pensado en traducirlo como _a los cuatro vientos _y hasta he barajado la posibilidad de _a voz en grito._
> 
> Intento:
> 
> - Es una paradoja de las mujeres occidentales de estos años de 1900 que se proclamaran a los cuatro vientos adeptas al budismo...
> 
> Avez-vous des autres idées?
> 
> EM


 

Hola Eva guapa y agradable compañía! 

A mí me gusta bastante el “claro y alto” de Tximeleta

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

*- Es paradójico que las mujeres occidentales de los 1900, se proclamaran (de modo) alto y claro, adeptas al budismo*
*- ........................................................................................, proclamaran alto y claro ser adeptas al budismo*
*- ........................................................................................, se proclamaran alta y claramente adeptas al budismo*
*- ........................................................................................, proclamaran alta y claramente ser adeptas al budismo*
*- .............................................................de los años 1900, se proclamaran (*o* confesaran) abiertamente adeptas al budismo*
*- ............................................de aquellos (los) años 1900, proclamaran a todo (*o* a pleno) pulmón ser adeptas al budismo*

Besitos mil con el cariño de siempre!


----------



## Eva Maria

Namarne said:


> ¿Qué tal: _bien alto_?
> O: _en voz (bien) alta_.
> (A mí me gusta _a los cuatro vientos,_ de todos modos, aunque quizá es un pelín más intenso que el original.)


 
Namarne,

_En voz alta_ es una traducción muy aproximada y puede cuadrar en la oración, ¡pero precisamente me parece poco intensa para la frase!

Aunque me la guardo por si acaso cambio de idea! 

Merci!



			
				Tximeleta123 said:
			
		

> Hola Eva
> 
> La expresión más acorde que yo encuentro con el original sería *alto y claro. *
> 
> Decir algo alto y claro es decirlo (como sabes) públicamente, de forma manifiesta, "_a las claras_".
> 
> Además, el tema del que trata, sobre las mujeres, me recuerda algo...(fíjate en los dibujos de arriba a la izquierda, parece que están gritándolo _a los cuatro vientos_ )
> 
> Un saludo


 
Tximeleta,

Oui, en lo primero en que pensé fue en _alto y claro, _pero no me acaba de gustar colocado en contexto, lo noto como postizo.

Sí, jajaja, los dibujitos parecen estar hablando _alto y claro_ pero _a grito pelado_!

Merci de ton aide!

EM


----------



## ludovic111

Eve:
_A los gritos._
_Con vocinglero._
_Es paradójico que las mujeres de Occidente de comienzos del siglo XX se proclamaran a los gritos adeptas al budismo._

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> lo noto como postizo.


 Igual de postizo suena en francés. No veo otra traducción posible.

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Eva Maria

yserien said:
			
		

> Coincido con Txime.hablar alto y claro. O sea en alta voz y con claridad para que pueda ser entendido por todo el mundo.
> En francés se juega de buen grado con este tipo de expresiones. ?Conocéis "pendez-lui haut et court" ?Ahorcarle alto y corto. A bastante altura con una cuerda corta.
> Parece ser que Francia fue el país occidental en donde primero y con más fuerza se implantaron las enseñanzas del budismo traídas del Japón.
> 
> *Erreur médicale : en parler haut et fort(Google)*


Yserien,

S'il-te-plaît, lis ma réponse ci-dessus sur "alto y claro".

Es impresionante la cantidad de frases hechas francesas que estoy descubriendo al traducir este libro y que no conocía. 

Interesante tu nota histórica. Precisamente esta frase es de una biografía de la _voyageuse, exploratrice et aventurière française_ Alexandra David-Néel, que vivió en el Tibet.

Merci bien!



YaniraTfe said:


> Hola Eva guapa y agradable compañía!
> 
> A mí me gusta bastante el “claro y alto” de Tximeleta
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Aquí van todas las ideas que se me han ocurrido, a ver si algo “cuaja”
> 
> *- Es paradójico que las mujeres occidentales de los 1900, se proclamaran (de modo) alto y claro, adeptas al budismo*
> *- ........................................................................................, proclamaran alto y claro ser adeptas al budismo*
> *- ........................................................................................, se proclamaran alta y claramente adeptas al budismo*
> *- ........................................................................................, proclamaran alta y claramente ser adeptas al budismo*
> *- .............................................................de los años 1900, se proclamaran (*o* confesaran) abiertamente adeptas al budismo*
> *- ............................................de aquellos (los) años 1900, proclamaran a todo (*o* a pleno) pulmón ser adeptas al budismo*
> 
> Besitos mil con el cariño de siempre!


 
Mi Yanira Rainbow (¡nunca mejor dicho!)

¡Apuestas por _le rouge_!

Qué valiosas tus sugerencias acerca del resto de la frase:


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

¡Hala! _A pleno pulmón._ Jajajaja! Como mi A_ voz en grito _o _A grito pelado._

**** Chat. Martine (Mod...)

Eve Marie


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ludovic111

Eve:
Aunque no soy francófono nato, me parece que _haut et fort_ no tiene nada que ver con _hablar claro,_ y sí con hacerlo _bulliciosamente._
Para mí, es un término con connotaciones negativas, que se usa para describir la manera de hablar de personas calificadas despectivamente como _brailleurs_ y _gueulards._
À bientôt !
Ludovic III


----------



## Eva Maria

ludovic111 said:


> Eve:
> _A los gritos._
> _Con vocinglero._
> _Es paradójico que las mujeres de Occidente de comienzos del siglo XX se proclamaran a los gritos adeptas al budismo._
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu ?
> 
> Eve:
> Aunque no soy francófono nato, me parece que _haut et fort_ no tiene nada que ver con _hablar claro,_ y sí con hacerlo _bulliciosamente._
> Para mí, es un término con connotaciones negativas, que se usa para describir la manera de hablar de personas calificadas despectivamente como _brailleurs_ y _gueulards._
> À bientôt !
> Ludovic III


 
Ludovic III,

_A gritos, _como se diría en el castellano de España, me parece exagerado para la frase, igual que _a voz en grito _o _a grito pelado._

Interesante tu apunte histórico. No obstante, pienso que en este caso de mujeres excepcionales en un siglo difícil más bien se refiere a que hablan_ claramente_ de sus deseos, que proclaman _abiertamente _sus preferencias en unos tiempos en que las mujeres debían esconder su individualidad. Por eso _en voz alta, alto y claro_ - por muy postizo que me parezca -, y _a los cuatro vientos,_ pienso que transmiten esta idea. 

Merci pour ton toujours joyeuse presence!

Bisous,

Eve Marie

C&M,



			
				Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Igual de postizo suena en francés.


 
Ah, bon! 


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Merci pour tes commentaires!

EM

PSTX: Tximeleta, merci pour le link! Tampoco se llegó a una conclusión clara, como pasó en el otro hilo que he mencionado antes. Aceptemos que puede decirse de varias formas, siendo todas ellas - nos suenen bien o no - gramaticalmente correctas.


----------



## yserien

ludovic111 said:


> Eve:
> Aunque no soy francófono nato, me parece que _haut et fort_ no tiene nada que ver con _hablar claro,_ y sí con hacerlo _bulliciosamente._
> Para mí, es un término con connotaciones negativas, que se usa para describir la manera de hablar de personas calificadas despectivamente como _brailleurs_ y _gueulards._
> À bientôt !
> Ludovic III


Haut et fort es una frase hecha precisamente para expresar que hay que hablar con claridad,sin ambages cuando las circunstancias lo requieran ; yo tampoco soy francófono, pero por eso mismo me he documentado, la frase *que incluyo ha sido extraída de una publicación de y para médicos en  principio nada sospechosos de mantener en sus conversaciones un tono de voz no correcto.
**     *Erreur médicale : en parler haut et fort(Google)*
Podría añadir que la esencia misma el budismo es la calma,la serenidad ; ésto implica que aquellas damas proclamaran su budismo haut et fort, con claridad y con firmeza.Pero a la manera "zen" ¿Os imaginaís un grupo de mujeres descendiendo por los Campos Elíseos proclamando a grito pelado su condición de budistas ?


----------



## Antpax

yserien said:


> Podría añadir que la esencia misma el budismo es la calma,la serenidad ; ésto implica que aquellas damas proclamaran su budismo haut et fort, con claridad y con firmeza.Pero a la manera "zen" ¿Os imaginaís un grupo de mujeres descendiendo por los Campos Elíseos proclamando a grito pelado su condición de budistas ?


 
Hola:

No había pensado en ésto, es un buen matiz, aunque en principio sigo votando por "alto y claro", pues es lo que más se parece al original. Otras opciones más "tranquilas" serían "a las claras" o "sin pudor alguno".


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Saludos

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

yserien said:
			
		

> Podría añadir que la esencia misma el budismo es la calma,la serenidad ; ésto implica que aquellas damas proclamaran su budismo haut et fort, con claridad y con firmeza.Pero a la manera "zen" ¿Os imaginaís un grupo de mujeres descendiendo por los Campos Elíseos proclamando a grito pelado su condición de budistas ?


 


Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No había pensado en ésto, es un buen matiz, aunque en principio sigo votando por "alto y claro", pues es lo que más se parece al original. Otras opciones más "tranquilas" serían "a las claras" o "sin pudor alguno".
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ant


 
Yserien & Ant,

Garçons! Se impone que aporte un poco más de contexto para que se vea más claro cúal es el propósito de _haut et fort _aquí:

"Il est un paradoxe chez les Occidentales de ces années 1900, qui se proclament haut et fort des adeptes du bouddhisme: elles sont toutes ou presque de redoutables femmes d'action. Leur quête affichée d'un apaisement des désirs et des souffrances qui en naissent est le fruit d'une passion dévorante pour la liberté de penser, et d'un individualisme revendiqué - toutes catctéristiques s'accordant mal avec le sublime abandon de soi que leurs maîtres leur demandent."

Yserien,

A mi entender, este _haut et fort _aquí refuerza la paradoja de que se habla: son mujeres formidables, "temibles", "escandalosas", y, sin embargo, afirman ser forofas de algo tan quieto como el budismo. Pienso que el texto juega con esa paradoja cuando dice que "proclaman _alto y claro / a los cuatro vientos / a voz en grito_ ser adeptas al budismo", lo cual es totalmente contrapuesto a lo que haría un budista de pro. A no ser que, con más contexto, vosotros le veais otro sentido a _haut et fort _aquí distinto del que en un principio yo he propuesto. 


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Merci pour vos commentaires si utiles!

Bisous aux deux!

EM


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eve:

A los cuatro vientos = à tout vent.

No es lo que te dicen en el texto. Sólo dicen que lo proclaman sin temor ni vergüenza, con voz firme. 

Lo más parecido en español es, y apoyo la moción: alto y claro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Hola Eve:
> 
> A los cuatro vientos = à tout vent.
> 
> No es lo que te dicen en el texto. Sólo dicen que lo proclaman sin temor ni vergüenza, con voz firme.
> 
> Lo más parecido en español es, y apoyo la moción: alto y claro.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy chère,

¡Oído cocina!

Tu as raison! Realmente no tiene el significado de _a los cuatro vientos._

Pero para evitar poner _alto y claro - _mi _bête noire_, por lo que parece -, prefiero decantarme por _abiertamente _(sugerido por mi querida Yani) o_ en voz alta _(propuesto por Namarne; me lo guardé por si acaso... )

¿Y combinándolos? 

- .... _proclamaron abiertamente y en voz alta ser adeptas...._

Merci pour tes toujours clarifiants posts!

Eve M


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Eva*: siento llegar tarde y, además, como siempre, incordiando. 


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

*Para haut et fort* (¿se ha discutido sobre esto? ), dada la personalidad de estas _temibles mujeres de acción_, yo no dudaría en poner *a voz en grito*, más de acorde, en mi opinión, con ese temperamento que *abiertamente *o* en voz alta*.

 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Mi propuesta:

*Las Occidentales de los primeros años de 1900 que se proclaman seguidoras del budismo a voz en grito, presentan una paradoja: etc...*


----------



## ludovic111

*



Para haut et fort (¿se ha discutido sobre esto? ), dada la personalidad de estas temibles mujeres de acción, yo no dudaría en poner a voz en grito, más de acorde, en mi opinión, con ese temperamento que abiertamente o en voz alta.
		
Click to expand...

* Estoy de acuerdo con esto y con lo demás que has escrito,
 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor, guapo!

Merci de ton réponse si complète!



Víctor Pérez said:


> *Eva*: siento llegar tarde y, además, como siempre, incordiando.
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> *Para haut et fort* (¿se ha discutido sobre esto? ), dada la personalidad de estas _temibles mujeres de acción_, yo no dudaría en poner *a voz en grito*, más de acorde, en mi opinión, con ese temperamento que *abiertamente *o* en voz alta*.
> 
> No, es un tema virgen todavía... _A voz en grito _me parece una versión extrema teniendo en cuenta el original, más neutro.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo que la intención de la autora es hacer hincapié en el hecho de que estas mujeres no se callaron lo que pensaban y sentían, más que en recalcar que lo hicieran armando un escándalo. Creo que más bien hace referencia a su audacia y atrevimiento de hablar _abiertamente, en voz alta,_ _alto y claro _(Pardieu! ¿He sido yo quien lo ha dicho? ), pero no necesariamente _a voz en grito._
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Mi propuesta:
> 
> *Las Occidentales de los primeros años de 1900 que se proclaman seguidoras del budismo a voz en grito, presentan una paradoja: etc...*


 
Sí y no... (¡Pero te quiero igual! )

EM


----------



## shelmiket

Eva Maria said:


> Víctor, guapo!
> 
> Merci de ton réponse si complète!
> 
> 
> 
> Sí y no... (¡Pero te quiero igual! )
> 
> EM


en cuanto a *voz en grito*, a mi me suena bastante mal, en todo caso diría *a viva voz*


----------



## Marlluna

Eva, me he leído todo el hilo (que no es poco) y mi conclusión es que para lo que más te preocupa (el título del post) pongas "abiertamente". Me hago cargo de que te guste "a los cuatro vientos" o "a voz en grito", pero si en francés solo dice que fue "sin vergüenza", no tiene por qué gritarse. "Abiertamente" da perfectamente esa idea,  mi entender.
 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola de nuevo Eva!

Me consta que dispones ya de suficientes ideas entre las que elegir pero, releyendo ahora el hilo me han venido a la cabeza algunas posibilidades más.
Así que lo he consultado y el Drae dice:
Categóricamente: 

adv. m. Decisivamente, afirmando o negando clara y sencillamente
Rotundamente: 

adv. m. De un modo claro y preciso, terminantemente
Contundente

adj. Que produce gran impresión en el ánimo, convenciéndolo
así que, unas cuantas posibilidades para barajar: 

categóricamente / rotundamente / contundentemente / firmemente / llanamente / claramente / abiertamente / orgullosamente / terminantemente.... y sus posibles combinaciones!


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Muchos saludos! 

Ups, perdón, mientras escribía entraron varios posts que no había leído


----------



## Eva Maria

YaniraTfe said:


> Hola de nuevo Eva!
> 
> Me consta que dispones ya de suficientes ideas entre las que elegir pero, releyendo ahora el hilo me han venido a la cabeza algunas posibilidades más.
> Así que lo he consultado y el Drae dice:
> Categóricamente:
> 
> adv. m. Decisivamente, afirmando o negando clara y sencillamente
> Rotundamente:
> 
> adv. m. De un modo claro y preciso, terminantemente
> Contundente
> 
> adj. Que produce gran impresión en el ánimo, convenciéndolo
> así que, unas cuantas posibilidades para barajar:
> 
> categóricamente / rotundamente / contundentemente / firmemente / llanamente / claramente / abiertamente / orgullosamente / terminantemente.... y sus posibles combinaciones!
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Ups, perdón, mientras escribía entraron varios posts que no había leído


Yanira, cariñosa! (¡Ya te echaba de menos!)

Tu inicial_ abiertamente _me ha gustado y he decidido que es la opción más apropiada. 

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Besos y abrazos, estimada!

Eva

Chicas y chicos: Ya tengo más de lo que he venido a buscar. Merci à toutes et tous!

Bonsoir,

EM


----------

